
Amazon faces antitrust scrutiny under a new agreement between U.S. regulators - lawrenceyan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/02/amazon-could-face-heightened-antitrust-scrutiny-under-new-agreement-between-us-regulators/
======
partingshots
Apparently I didn’t get the memo for tech companies becoming collectible
trading cards.

 _“You give me Google, I’ll let you have Amazon.

Oh you want Apple? Ok, I’ll trade you for your Facebook.”_

